# New Plant Obsession



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

7 types of bucephalandra! Just arrived today


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Wiccandove said:


> 7 types of bucephalandra! Just arrived today


Nice. May I ask where you ordered them from?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice! Would like to have some myself. Would get some if I did a rescape and setup a Malaysian betta tank, either for my soon to be B.macrostoma or B.channoides.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I ordered them from https://www.facebook.com/skashrimps/ , also on the forums here as jumpsmasher.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

How much was shipping? I didn't notice on his Facebook page for plants.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I had free shipping because I ordered so much so I don't know. He gets back to you pretty quick if you msg him on fb and he will send you a link to his plant list - its a lot of buce!!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice plants !
Thanks for the update - maybe you can start propagating for sale to forum members !


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

You may be waiting awhile for cuttings..... this stuff is the slowest growing plant I have ever had. Like 1 leaf a month slow, but it's pretty at least


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Tavis said:


> You may be waiting awhile for cuttings..... this stuff is the slowest growing plant I have ever had. Like 1 leaf a month slow, but it's pretty at least


^^ this! Don't hold your breath lol. I am expecting the plants to drop some leaves due to stress. Hasn't happened yet, knock on wood, but its only been a few days.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had some for almost 2 years now and it's still barely grown.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## daworldisblack (Nov 11, 2011)

Wiccandove said:


> 7 types of bucephalandra! Just arrived today


Lets see pics of them in the Tank! Which ones didja get? Planning an order here as well - shipped well?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I'll have to arrange them better to get a pic, right now they are randomly thrown in my small tank to acclimate.
I got:
Brownie ghost
brownie firebird
Hades
Arrogant blue
pink lady
nanga red cherry
nanga red aphrodisiac 

They shipped great, no leaves have dropped yet and in fact had a few new leaves open on a few. The color is not great on them yet but from what I've read that takes time. There are small patches of colorful leaves here and there so I'm sure they will get there, just slowly


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Sorry it's been a little busy here but I finally snapped 2 pics of my buce that I think are worth sharing 

My goal is to have them grow and attach to this piece of dragonstone. These are small plants that grow slow and can take a while for the color to show. However if you look close you can see some new growth already and bits of color here and there. overall, not very impressive at this stage but I'll take more pictures in a few months 

http://i.imgur.com/QPhS10c.jpg



http://imgur.com/Xr4MD6Z


----------

